# Sword Appraisal



## Gemini (Aug 19, 2005)

I was given a few swords about 25-30 years ago from a family member. Most are decorative and not worth much, but one of them I was told was an authentic Cavalry officer's sword that was standard issue in 1812. If anyone can tell me where I can get the sword's authenticity verified and appraised, I would be most grateful.

Regards,


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 19, 2005)

I would suggest you venture over to Swordforum.com and post your inquiry there along with pictures in their Military Sword Forum. There are some very knowledgeable folks there that can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried that a few months back and didn't get any replies.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I tried that a few months back and didn't get any replies.



Man...that's too bad. I will see what I can come up with, because I am curious to hear the answer as well. Give me about a week, and don't be too discouraged while I (and hopefully a few others) work on this one.

 

Paul


----------



## Gemini (Aug 20, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Man...that's too bad. I will see what I can come up with, because I am curious to hear the answer as well. Give me about a week, and don't be too discouraged while I (and hopefully a few others) work on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


  That's very nice of you, and I much appreciate it.. If you need any pictures or anything, let me know.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 4, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I was given a few swords about 25-30 years ago from a family member. Most are decorative and not worth much, but one of them I was told was an authentic Cavalry officer's sword that was standard issue in 1812. If anyone can tell me where I can get the sword's authenticity verified and appraised, I would be most grateful.
> 
> Regards,



Don,

I did do some digging on this. It seems to me that in order to get an anique military sword appraised, you will have to do some digging yourself to find the most economical way to get your sword appraised in your area. But, this should give you a good start...

Basically, approach this from an "antique" perspective. You have an authentic weapon, but it is also an anique. I would find the nearest antique dealer (one that deals in authentic antiques rather then just garage sale items) in your area, and ask them. They may not be able to appraise your sword, but they will probably be able to get you in contact with someone who can. Probably the best way to go would be to get to an antique road show near you. I can almost gaurantee that there will be someone there who can appraise military weapons. A last resort would be to go to the nearest museum and see what you can find there.

Ultimately, though, your going to have to call and ask around until you find what you are looking for. But by approaching this from the perspective of appraising an antique, you should get the results your looking for.

Here are some online contacts I found for sword appraisals:

http://www.esa-swords.com/AppraisalService.htm

Here is some general information with some links to appraisers:

http://www.historicalweapons.com/appraisals.html

Good luck, and have fun! Keep us posted when you find something...

 

Paul Janulis


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 5, 2005)

I would be very careful about who you have do the appraisal.  There is a group in my city that appraises and refurbishes Japanese swords.  When I first heard of them, I figured they would be pretty good.  However, a couple of years ago I read an interview with the guy in one of the Mags (probably Black Belt).  From the interview, it seemed to me that he likes to give the impression that a sword is sort of mediocre valuable, make an offer to the owner to take it off his hands for say, $1000, when the real value may be more like $10,000.  It was really weird to read this interview where he basically admitted to cheating people out of their antiques.  So, just approach anyone with caution, especially if they make you an offer for your piece.


----------



## Satt (Oct 5, 2005)

There's allways the antique road show. :wink2:


----------



## Gemini (Oct 5, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I would be very careful about who you have do the appraisal. There is a group in my city that appraises and refurbishes Japanese swords. When I first heard of them, I figured they would be pretty good. However, a couple of years ago I read an interview with the guy in one of the Mags (probably Black Belt). From the interview, it seemed to me that he likes to give the impression that a sword is sort of mediocre valuable, make an offer to the owner to take it off his hands for say, $1000, when the real value may be more like $10,000. It was really weird to read this interview where he basically admitted to cheating people out of their antiques. So, just approach anyone with caution, especially if they make you an offer for your piece.


 That's a pretty old scam and I'm a pretty old guy. Problem is, it's not illegal because antiques have no solid value. There worth what someone will pay. I wouldn't bite regardless of what he offered me because I'd be assuming he's doing that very thing. (Did I mention I'm a pessimist too?) Anyway, If I wanted someone to have it, I'll just give it to them. It may be valuable, but really not to me. I'd rather see someone have it that's going to drool over it. I'm just curious as to its value.

   Regards,


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 5, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> That's a pretty old scam and I'm a pretty old guy. Problem is, it's not illegal because antiques have no solid value. There worth what someone will pay. I wouldn't bite regardless of what he offered me because I'd be assuming he's doing that very thing. (Did I mention I'm a pessimist too?) Anyway, If I wanted someone to have it, I'll just give it to them. It may be valuable, but really not to me. I'd rather see someone have it that's going to drool over it. I'm just curious as to its value.
> 
> Regards,



I'd drool over it....just let me know when to send you my mailing address....but don't worry, I'll pay the shipping! 

Seriously, getting second and third opinions and doing the homework goes without saying with anything like this...

Paul


----------



## Hyaku (Oct 6, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I was given a few swords about 25-30 years ago from a family member. Most are decorative and not worth much, but one of them I was told was an authentic Cavalry officer's sword that was standard issue in 1812. If anyone can tell me where I can get the sword's authenticity verified and appraised, I would be most grateful.
> 
> Regards,



Well if you take a rubbing of the nakago you might get some quick answers. This bit   http://www.nihontoantiques.com/images/Shigemitsu%20(kyushu)%20Nakago.jpg

But I dont quite understand the words cavalry officers standard issue unless it has marks to show its machine/factory made


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 6, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I would be very careful about who you have do the appraisal. There is a group in my city that appraises and refurbishes Japanese swords. When I first heard of them, I figured they would be pretty good. However, a couple of years ago I read an interview with the guy in one of the Mags (probably Black Belt). From the interview, it seemed to me that he likes to give the impression that a sword is sort of mediocre valuable, make an offer to the owner to take it off his hands for say, $1000, when the real value may be more like $10,000. It was really weird to read this interview where he basically admitted to cheating people out of their antiques. So, just approach anyone with caution, especially if they make you an offer for your piece.


That's awful. In some fields, licensed appraisers are not permitted to buy, sell articles that they have appraised, IIRC. What a scumbag.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 7, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> That's a pretty old scam and I'm a pretty old guy. Problem is, it's not illegal because antiques have no solid value. There worth what someone will pay. I wouldn't bite regardless of what he offered me because I'd be assuming he's doing that very thing. (Did I mention I'm a pessimist too?) Anyway, If I wanted someone to have it, I'll just give it to them. It may be valuable, but really not to me. I'd rather see someone have it that's going to drool over it. I'm just curious as to its value.
> 
> Regards,


That's the right attitude!


----------



## old_sempai (Oct 18, 2005)

It was also not uncommon during the 80's and 90 where in Japanese [read ultra right nationalists] individuals have also conducted "Free" sword appraisals.  However, their true motive is to locate Treasure swords or Family Swords taken during the Occupation.  Whenever they find a valuable sword they give it an appraisal, but also try to buy it.  If they are unsuccessful the owner oft times finds his home broken into about 12 to 18 months later, and along with the TV, VCR finds the sword or swords have also been stolen.  Oh, yes, the Japanese sword appraiser, well he is generally the father or uncle of one of the organizers and is not an expert in Japanese swords.

 :asian:  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

Good point. I don't think this scam is limited to any one nation--other groups want "their" goods back after losing a war. (Rightly so, from one point of view--I take no stand on that.) An appraisal could lead to a lawsuit seeking to force return of the item without compensation!


----------



## old_sempai (Oct 18, 2005)

With regard to Japanese swords it might not be possible to sue for return of any sword since the Occupation Forces under MacArthur were under orders to confiscate and destroyed all swords.  Never mind the fact that General Yamashita's sword can be seen on display at the West Point Military museum.  Moving beyond swords one can also see the armor worn by Tokugawa Ieyasu just before he became Shogun [the name of castle where this battle took place escapes me for the moment], but never-the-less it is on display at the New York Metropolitan Museum of art.  So perhaps the armor could be part of a law suit! Nez pa?

 :asian:


----------

